
What support do non-US founders need specifically? - intlaccelerator
We all know how hard it is to move to a foreign country and operate a business, especially for the first time. We&#x27;re working on a non-US founders exclusive accelerator program to help them grow fast because there&#x27;s a huge potential in them. What are the difficulties they face even if they join other accelerator programs?
======
intlaccelerator
btw, our program website is www.internationalaccelerator.com

~~~
raus22
For all the lazy people after me :) here is the clickable link:
[http://www.internationalaccelerator.com](http://www.internationalaccelerator.com)

~~~
intlaccelerator
thanks man!

